# Youngfarmer2019  3:19 farms Journal



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hello all! I am not your typical farmer and have avoided stating my age on this site because I have a problem with wanting others to look up to me rather than down on me for my age and “lack of experience” even though I consider myself pretty knowledgeable (when it comes to animals)

My name is Emma V. I am a 17 yr old farmer that lives in Conover nc. I decided to create a journal to share with others the past present and future hopes of my journey on 3:19 Farms, the farm I know and love and hope to live on forever.

So! Here’s some random facts about myself and the types of animals I have on my farm. I hunt, fish, trap, tan hides, do my own taxidermy, ride horses, run, and have done all of these things for years. I love attempting new things and trying new foods (I’ve eaten anything from raw rabbit liver to boiled squirrel brains). I am one of 6 children living in a four bedroom two bathroom house seated on a 18 acre farm.
I have around 200 egg laying chickens, 10 African/Chinese/Toulouse geese, 7 ducks, 7 turkeys, 8 New Zealand/Flemish meat rabbits, 6 barn cats, two Great Pyrenees, two pit bulls, 2 peacocks, 12 bee hives, 4 goats, two of which are possibly pregnant, and am looking to add a horse. I own, manage, and pay for all of these animals (except the bees)
I love my life and love helping others, I plan on going to vet school fall of 2023.
I will willingly give the names of all animals (to anyone wanting to know) that ARE named  (it’s kinda hard to name 200 chickens)


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 23, 2022)

I think it will be interesting to see how things work out for you.  I'm happy that you decided to do a journal.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 23, 2022)

I hope the others in your family share your enthusiasm for farming.  Do you garden? Do you market your eggs?  Young blood wanting to love farming is a positive in my book!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 24, 2022)

What a wonderful way to grow up! Count your blessings! 
YES! YES! YES! Go to vet school! Please treat sheep and goats! So many do not only not treat them, but don’t know squat and don’t want to learn. You will make a terrific vet! 

I name my animals too. Don’t have pigs now, but I have little granddaughters name the feeder pigs. They get excited over the pigs, knowing they will get sausage, pork chops and bacon from them. Sometimes they name the sheep. Best one yet is Frimplepants. 

We will be your cheering section and support as you continue your journey.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 24, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> I hope the others in your family share your enthusiasm for farming.  Do you garden? Do you market your eggs?  Young blood wanting to love farming is a positive in my book!


No most don’t except for my dad but he’s too busy to take care of the animals, we have tried gardening and I worked at a market garden for a long time but decided that animals are my passion. YES! We do market our eggs, honey, and some rabbit meat at two local farmers markets.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 24, 2022)

Still out of town for the next 8 days. Farm sitters called this morning and the power went out overnight. Almost lost my batch of ayam cemani chicks and my two peahens😬. Goats, rabbits and chickens were fine, got down to 4 degrees there, -7 here. Shows you just how tough our animals are. Power was back up by the time the sitters were done with chores. Qinzer, our Great Pyrenees, chewed the hose to bits🙄, but oh well…


----------



## Baymule (Dec 24, 2022)

Youngfarmer2019 said:


> Still out of town for the next 8 days. Farm sitters called this morning and the power went out overnight. Almost lost my batch of ayam cemani chicks and my two peahens😬. Goats, rabbits and chickens were fine, got down to 4 degrees there, -7 here. Shows you just how tough our animals are. Power was back up by the time the sitters were done with chores. Qinzer, our Great Pyrenees, chewed the hose to bits🙄, but oh well…


I’m glad everything is ok.


----------



## Finnie (Dec 25, 2022)

Youngfarmer2019 said:


> I decided to create a journal to share with others the past present and future hopes of my journey on 3:19 Farms, the farm I know and love and hope to live on forever.


I think it’s really cool that at your age you know what you want in life and have this as a goal. I’m sure you will be successful.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 29, 2022)

Sitter contacted me today. Maggie pearl, one of our Great Pyrenees, chewed up her automatic waterer, we seem to have a problem with her chewing EVERYTHING, tried giving her toys, nope she goes to the stuff she can’t have. Everything else is seeming to do alright, so that’s good. Will be drawing blood from one of my does when I get home for a 45 day blood pregnancy test, never done it before but my mom is a nurse practitioner and is experienced in drawing blood, so maybe that will help, excited to get results…


----------



## canesisters (Dec 30, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!
I'm impressed with all you've already gotten under your belt!

(psssst... let me know if you might want to add a 1/4 jersey x 3/4angus low producing backyard dairy cow.. I happen to know of a month old heifer )


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

canesisters said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> I'm impressed with all you've already gotten under your belt!
> 
> (psssst... let me know if you might want to add a 1/4 jersey x 3/4angus low producing backyard dairy cow.. I happen to know of a month old heifer )


How much for the heifer? Or are you joking? If not do you have pics?


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

For the first time ever, the sitters did what they weren’t supposed to. They overfed the Great Pyrenees and ran out of dog food
We don’t get back till Tuesday. Well, Maggie’s fat anyway, it’s bout time she went on a diet…


----------



## canesisters (Dec 31, 2022)

Youngfarmer2019 said:


> How much for the heifer? Or are you joking? If not do you have pics?


Not joking. 
Will get some picts for you


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

canesisters said:


> Not joking.
> Will get some picts for you


Let me know the price as well if you can please.


----------



## canesisters (Dec 31, 2022)

Are we allowed to post prices on here?
Or should I do PMs??
Don't want to get anyone in trouble


----------



## canesisters (Dec 31, 2022)

Blossom born 11/22/22







mama Eva. "Mini jersey"x angus


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

canesisters said:


> Are we allowed to post prices on here?
> Or should I do PMs??
> Don't want to get anyone in trouble


I don’t know what PMs are?


----------



## canesisters (Dec 31, 2022)

Private message 😁

A lot of forums/chats don't allow sales of animals or discussions of prices in the public forum.

Blossom is only a month old & I am locked into going on a week long trip in April so she'd have to stay until after that.
Plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

canesisters said:


> Private message 😁
> 
> A lot of forums/chats don't allow sales of animals or discussions of prices in the public forum.
> 
> ...


Do I start a conversation with you? Is that how we can do it? I’m just wondering for now so I know about how much we’re looking at…


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 31, 2022)

PM's can be done by going to the little envelop at the top right next to the bell where you get your alerts... click start a conversation and then it will ask for a topic and Who you want to include... type in canesisters and the topic and you can have a private conversation with the person you chose.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> PM's can be done by going to the little envelop at the top right next to the bell where you get your alerts... click start a conversation and then it will ask for a topic and Who you want to include... type in canesisters and the topic and you can have a private conversation with the person you chose.


Ok good to know


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 31, 2022)

HAPPY NEW YEAR YALL!!!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 31, 2022)

Back at ya !!!! Heading to bed...


----------



## SageHill (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Jan 6, 2023)

Woke up this morning and it’s an absolutely gorgeous start to the day, sunny, crisp, and cold. I let the goats out to pasture, I’ll be starting their milking stand training soon. The geese were honking their heads off and olive the goat greeted me with a happy birthday head butt. I love these animals. Nothing new quite yet besides being a year older today.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 6, 2023)

Happy B'day !   🎂 🎉🎆


----------



## SageHill (Jan 6, 2023)

Happy Birthday 🎂


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2023)

Hope you have had a good birthday today. Those birthdays roll around every year. I like them. It means I’m still here!


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Tuesday at 7:40 AM)

Sold 5 of my 7 turkeys last night, could have sold them all but wanted to keep a Tom and hen. That’s $200 in my pocket to go towards another doe (goat not rabbit😉) 
5 people responded to my ad “bronze heritage turkey hens for sale” within an hour 🤔 makes you wonder if people are prepping for times to come.


----------



## Baymule (Tuesday at 10:22 AM)

Yep, they are. People are waking up to the realities that store shelves can be bare.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Yesterday at 4:33 PM)

Today I picked up two Nigerian dwarf does. one black with brown eyes, 3months pregnant. We named her Noter Lee. One black and white speckled 2 months pregnant. We named her Norma Jean. Pictures to come, it’s pouring outside, so I can’t take them now. Got them both (pregnant and all) for $250 TOTAL not each, truly amazing I found them for that cheap as i am not able to spend a ton on goats right now. I will sell their babies to make the money back and have farm fresh milk for the family.


----------



## Mini Horses (Yesterday at 8:54 PM)

Good price.  Well be glad to see pics 😁


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Today at 10:57 AM)

Here are pics of the two new does first one is Norma Jean, second is Noter Lee


----------

